# Peruvian Walnut and African Mahogany



## Itchy Brother (Feb 26, 2012)

I made this one about a week ago,hope ya like it.I only sand them to 220 no finish applied, just mineral spirits to show the color and grain.I let the buyer put whatever finish they want on them. Dont worry I aint tryin to sell them here,LOL


----------



## johio (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice work. I've known African Mahogany to be very lightweight & then the next piece to be a brick. What does the body weigh?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Feb 27, 2012)

It weighs 5.0 LBS.and sold this morning ,$190.00


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2012)

Gary you have a nice business going there I'm glad for you. Be sure to keep some listings here of you like. Eventually this site should generate a nice flow of traffic and the more places your listings are the more sales. But you probably have all the business you want as it is. 


But also keep in mind, members here are already buying/trading finished products from other members for wood or cash.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Feb 27, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Gary you have a nice business going there Me and my fuzzy gorilla 'm glad for you. Be sure to keep some listings here of you like. Eventually this site should generate a nice flow of traffic and the more places your listings are the more sales. But you probably have all the business you want as it is.
> 
> 
> But also keep in mind, members here are already buying/trading finished products from other members for wood or cash.



Kevin:Ill try to figure out a way to do a few sales here.Thanks,Gary


----------



## Mike Turner (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful for sure !


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice work. Where do you buy your wood?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2012)

Gary hasn't logged in since March guys - I don't think he's monitoring this thread. He may have email notify enabled though. 

:i_dunno:


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Gary hasn't logged in since March guys - I don't think he's monitoring this thread. He may have email notify enabled though.
> 
> :i_dunno:


Just out of curiosity, how did this thread show up on today's posts?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Gary hasn't logged in since March guys - I don't think he's monitoring this thread. He may have email notify enabled though.
> ...



Mike Turner made a comment in it today, then you did. For the record, I'm not one of those types that thinks posting in an "old thread" is somehow bad. I will never understand why so many members of forums - not speaking of this one - but why so many members will jump all over someone for bringing up an old thread. I was just pointing it out so you wouldn't expect an answer from Gary unless he's subscribed to the thread. 

My experience has been that it often turns out to make for a better thread in the end - and whether the OP is still around or not doesn't usually matter.


----------



## davidgiul (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...


Yeah for sure, I knew that after I posted the question and logged off.
I agree with you on the posting of the old thread thing.


----------

